# San Fran north bay workshop w/models



## CygnusStudios (Jul 24, 2009)

A few of us photographers have begun organizing a workshop for Saturday August 22nd. 9am-5pm.

Models will be on hand providing 3 outfit changes. (no nudes)

A signed commercial model release for all attending photographers. 

Will have location set by July 27th (Monday). 

A fee of $25 for photographers is due 1 week prior to shoot. (we are paying the models). The fee allows you to shoot to your heart's delight.

The number of models will depend on the number of photographers, but 2 are guaranteed no matter what. 

Continuous lighting will be provided. No experience is necessary. A couple of pro's will be on hand for direction and assistance when necessary. (We would like to do some shooting also )


----------

